# Preseason Game 1: Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers [10/7]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man it feels good to post of one these threads...

I wont post lineups until at least game 2 as I have no effing clue who is going to start for either team and especially the warriors.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hooray!!!!!!!! A Game thread!!!!!!! happy happy joy joy!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh hell yeah! I cant believe how excited I am for a preseason game. 

The season is close to starting!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> Man it feels good to post of these threads....


yeah man, i was about to lose my mind. thank god for laker basketball.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Let the repeat begin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I've never been this excited for a pre-season game. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Basel said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never been this excited for a pre-season game. Let's go Lakers!


cool story bro


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

aznzen said:


> cool story bro


Heh.

I'm not a big preseason guy, but I'll probably watch a few of them.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm not a big preseason guy, but I'll probably watch a few of them.


i hear you, but any nba ball is good with me. id watch a lineup of farmar,mbenga,luke walton,gebele,shannon brown out there anyday of the week.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

aznzen said:


> i hear you, but any nba ball is good with me. id watch a lineup of farmar,mbenga,luke walton,gebele,shannon brown out there anyday of the week.


I would too, if it counted for anything. It just seems like we're watching an overhyped practice to me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> I would too, if it counted for anything. It just seems like we're watching an overhyped practice to me.


and I watch the full two hours of underhyped practice on NBA TV....So yeah....Im stoked

Preseason Lakers > Playoff Baseball


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> and I watch the full two hours of underhyped practice on NBA TV....So yeah....Im stoked


man, now THATS BAD. eharmony.com. try it bro.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Basel said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never been this excited for a pre-season game. Let's go Lakers!


the first year without shaq was exciteing for me..i was so pumped to see Kobe without the big fella coppin' his swagger.

yeeeeah im retarded.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

aznzen said:


> man, now THATS BAD. eharmony.com. try it bro.


buzz killington


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright, guys, I'll be on frequently again now that the season is back.

I don't have KCAL. Hmmm pm? *wink*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost game time.. God it's been so long....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Almost game time.. God it's been so long....


 Man, I can't watch the game. Anybody know any live stream websites?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> man, now THATS BAD. eharmony.com. try it bro.


:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't care who wins, I just want to see whether Artest plays basketball or drops a moon dance and nails a head on a pike.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Minutes away! Hell yeah!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Monte Ellis is injured a minute into the game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't even see what happened to him. He's headed to the locker room.

Lakers lead 5-2 early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man that place is empty.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a pass. Bynum with the dunk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job keeping the 2nd chance alive and then Pau with the great pass to Bynum who slams it home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom makes his first appearance, in for Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of sloppy play going on for both teams. Really ugly basketball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

typical game with GSW very fast very sloppy play. Artest shot not falling early.... Bynum with 2 fouls already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks great.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

oh man

Bynum is gonna tear **** up this season


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Sasha make his first shot. Interesting that Morrison is getting time already.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ahaha i love it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"That's two more shots than Sasha made all last year." 

Lmao!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha 3/3 so far. Very good to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> "That's two more shots than Sasha made all last year."
> 
> Lmao!


That was great.

Oh wow. Biedrins just put Farmar on a poster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's already got 11 points and 4 rebounds. Good to see.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're gonna be scary good this season Bynum got his hops back, Kobe looks very very fresh and energetic, Gasol is sharp, and Sasha is hitting. League better watch out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom at the buzzer! 38-25 Lakers lead after 1.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great tip by LO to end the quarter how are teams gonna deal with us defensively. I mean really we're loaded with options.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

lol at all you Bynum doubters


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar's looking good in this game so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha is hit with a T. Haha.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe is a little rusty


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Kobe is a little rusty


I don't think so. looks energetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looks great. 

Kobe looks youthful and full of energy. 

Artest showing off some nice passing skills. 

Love it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Shannon Brown went downtown on Miki Moore what a damn dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it normal to get wood from a dunk?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

From twitter...

TheLakersNation What can Brown do for you? My goodness!4 minutes ago from web 

Lakers RT @LakersReporter: Biggest. Dunk. Ever. Shannon Brown just hung in the air for 8 seconds and got NASTY.

latimeslakers YouTube alert! Shannon Brown dunks over Mikki Moore from beyond the restricted area. Could be the coolest play all year. Seriously. BK


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Man, does this count as an NBA team ? This is what the Warriors are taking to the regular season ??? If I lived in Oakland and all I had was the Raiders and this team I would consider moving !

I know the Lakers are rusty but, they just can't take this team seriously at all. That's why its so lack luster.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Good pass by Ron!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Eh that might have been a travel


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is January Bynum. he looks outstanding. For the folks that thought he was terrible in the Finals with no hops or anything this is the difference here. he has his hops and agility back.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

In the pregame it was reported that Morrison has been the hottest shooter in camp and Sasha may lose mins if he doesn't get it in gear...so magically he can't seem to miss tonight.

Also , Fish's mins will be cut from 28 a game to 20-24 a game so Farmar and Brown will fight for those extra mins. And both look really good tonight also. 

Funny how competition motivates people to play better ..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well this is deff. a make of break year for morrison. If he doesnt show he belongs on an NBA team he isnt getting anything but a NBDL offer next year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum impressed me, So did Sasha. Kudos.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

uuughhhh...just nasty...

Fisher's expression is priceless... :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

aznzen said:


> man, now THATS BAD. eharmony.com. try it bro.


Is that where you found basel?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It sure was great to see the boys out on the court again. It is hard not to get excited, even knowing that this was the first preseason game, and it was against the warriors.

Farmar played very well. He controlled the offense better than he did last year. Its hard to see how well he really played defense against this warriors team. I personally thought he was the best PG on the court last night.

Artest was pretty awesome. His first game with the LakeShow and he gets 7 assists. Life is going to be easy for him here, and I think he'll make the most of it. He really is a much more versatile offensive player than Ariza. 

IMO Sasha didnt play as well as other seem to think here. He made shots sure, but do we really want him taking long 2's off the dribble. His first bucket should have been an open 3, instead he dribbled into a defender and took a long 2. Joel said he wants his nickname back, so I hope that motivates him at least. He also had 2 turnovers in 7minutes.

Bynum was good, but didnt really show much. He ran the court well, but other than that all he did was dunk the ball against a team without a center. Its good he can do that but I think we have to wait and see if he can play against a defense. Also 5 boards in 30 min?, no blocks. I understand we can rationalize it, but I would rather not have to.

As a whole, damn we looked good. I just have to keep telling myself, it was preseason and the warriors.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Ron Ron*











































































































































































...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Kobe*



























































































*Fish*


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Pau*










*LO*





































*Bynum*





































*Jordan*




























*Shannon*





































*Josh Powell*










*Just havin' a good time*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> IMO Sasha didnt play as well as other seem to think here. He made shots sure, but do we really want him taking long 2's off the dribble. His first bucket should have been an open 3, instead he dribbled into a defender and took a long 2. Joel said he wants his nickname back, so I hope that motivates him at least. He also had 2 turnovers in 7minutes.


I thought Sasha did pretty good. I hope he practiced a whole lot of 1 dribble in & shoot because people are always flying at him...He also had 2 steals to make up for those TO's



elcap15 said:


> Bynum was good, but didnt really show much. He ran the court well, but other than that all he did was dunk the ball against a team without a center. Its good he can do that but I think we have to wait and see if he can play against a defense. Also 5 boards in 30 min?, no blocks. I understand we can rationalize it, but I would rather not have to.


Yeah I had to keep remining myself that too. This is the team that Lamar goes 20/20 on...but at least Bynum did what he was supposed to do to a team like that. Im sure the rebounding will come, maybe he was instructed to take it easy on rebounding....its preseason, we can wait til at least January til he breaks his leg:whiteflag:



elcap15 said:


> As a whole, damn we looked good. I just have to keep telling myself, it was preseason and the warriors.


We had 5 minutes where it seemed almost like mid season form....but yeah....its against the Warriors


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

you guys are crazy. Bynum isn't gonna get 10 rebs when he has three or four other teammates doing the same thing.

His rebounding and effort looked fine.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> you guys are crazy. Bynum isn't gonna get 10 rebs when he has three or four other teammates doing the same thing.
> 
> His rebounding and effort looked fine.


He was rebounded by 3 other Lakers yet played far more minutes than any of them


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Whatever, it's not really a big deal. He'll get his rebounds. He kept trying and that's what matters. He wasn't just camping out the entire time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> Whatever,


lol :cheers:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> you guys are crazy. Bynum isn't gonna get 10 rebs when he has three or four other teammates doing the same thing.
> 
> His rebounding and effort looked fine.


Like I said, we can rationalize why he only had 5 boards, and they are good reasons. But any way you slice it, he was still only 5th on the team in rebounds despite playing the most minutes.


----------

